
TED: Can we build AI without losing control over it? - saycheese
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8nt3edWLgIg
======
CuriouslyC
Any AI we will build in the foreseeable future is going to have incredible
energy requirements. All we have to do to keep control of it is retain control
of its power source.

------
Davidbrcz
I'm more afraid of a computer that can't be switched off (no matter the
reason) than I'm of AI.

